# importer film imovie



## megavince (18 Mars 2012)

bonjour a tous.
 je coince sur un petit soucis; comment je peux lire un film sur l apple tv que j ai fait sur imovie et graver en dvd?
car maintenant je n est plus que le dvd, et je ne trouve pas comment le copier dans itunes
merci d avance


----------



## megavince (18 Mars 2012)

J ai trouvé finalement. Si ça peut aider quelqu un, avec le logiciel handbrake, celui ci permets de transformer les DVD en format qu iTunes accepte


----------

